# How to make engine room more noiseless and cool



## sindbaad (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello to everyone,

We all engine people know the pain of each other when it comes to noise and temperature in engine room.

My questions discusses about various ways by which we can decrease these two factors.


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

I was on a USNS ship that had the Engine Room Air Conditioned. The ship had five four hundred ton chiller units to keep the cargo holds dehumidified and the accommodation cooled. In order to keep the chiller from cycling off and on when we did not have cargo the A/C in the engine room was put on. One A/C unit on cost a additional 10,000 dollars in fuel cost per month. 

Joe


----------



## Rocket_Ron (Jan 25, 2013)

marinersgalaxy said:


> Hello to everyone,
> 
> We all engine people know the pain of each other when it comes to noise and temperature in engine room.
> 
> My questions discusses about various ways by which we can decrease these two factors.


A whole in the floor will cure noise and high temp. (Thumb)


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

hi rocket_ron,today, 06:49re:how to make engine room more noiseless and cool. a hole in the floor?is that a fact?(its just not done?)have a good one ben27


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

It can't be too bad in today's ships with sound and temperature proofed control rooms to retreat to after a quick whip around the threshing and crashing mass while equipped with effective ear muffs.
Back in the fifties and sixties it was at least four hours on the plates with the acoustic telephone booth or a walk down the tunnel the only havens. 
No wonder so many of us now have hearing problems.

Bob


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Good God Sir, Thermal efficiency of Boilers and egines relies on Heat. The men are not important. I am sure that all m/c space designers have an optimum Efficiency and temperature to boot. I can image a slow speed dielsel (Catherrdral Engine with blowers, loving a nice airconditioned engine room to work in, Or a Boiler room and FD ID Fans with a steam engine or a screeming turbine wishing to be ice cool in alex?


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

By the way how about a gin and IT on the plates at noon, in your air conditioned E/R.


----------



## sindbaad (Mar 6, 2013)

Rocket_Ron said:


> A whole in the floor will cure noise and high temp. (Thumb)


Haaa (Jester)...now the fun starts.....


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Ring FWE & shut the boilers down, would that work?


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Air conditioned engine room !!! the air conditioning we had was blowers pushing outside air down onto the plates, even on the "big ships" with A/C control rooms you were lucky if the a/c was working.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Shut down the engines .


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

On a more serious note ; modern ships operating in tropical waters tend to have air conditioned control rooms and workshops . Two of my ships had that feature in the late 1960,s 
. Plus a properly designed engine room ventilation system allowing for all combustion air requirements plus an additional requirement for radiated heat removal .

With regard to sound that can also be accomodated during design by shock mounts on some equipment ; adequate insulation on the exhausts ( which also helps reduce the the heat loss into the machinery space ) In the case of some naval vessels particularily mine sweepers additional sound insulation can be provided by enclosures insulated with a lead based compound ( "sound down " being a common product )
On commertial vessels this tends to be too expensive however it is not uncommon to have the generators in sound deadened enclosures with their own ventilation system which is very good when in port working on the other machinry which is shut down .
At sea just remember that it is required to wear ear protection ; some of which are very good ( some even have some ability to ventilate the ears to a point and prevent a build up of sweat inside the ear muffs when in very hot conditions )

Hope this helps . Derek


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Derek Roger said:


> Shut down the engines .


I always found steam ships to be (apparently) cooler when the engines were running because of the increased air flow through the FD fans - or was it wind chill on a sweaty body.

More seriously though I believe Shell retrofitted a couple of motor ships to duct the turbo charger air in from deck rather than the engine room - this in theory dropped the inlet temperature a couple of degrees in the tropics leading to a lower post intercooler temperature. The problem came at wash down time!! Anyone know if it was true or a tale?


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Duncan112 said:


> I always found steam ships to be (apparently) cooler when the engines were running because of the increased air flow through the FD fans - or was it wind chill on a sweaty body.
> 
> More seriously though I believe Shell retrofitted a couple of motor ships to duct the turbo charger air in from deck rather than the engine room - this in theory dropped the inlet temperature a couple of degrees in the tropics leading to a lower post intercooler temperature. The problem came at wash down time!! Anyone know if it was true or a tale?


I have heard of separate intakes for the diesel main engine requirements but never sailed with such an installation . As a retro fit it makes sence that the original fan ventilation system would all then be used to get rid of the machinery radiated heat . Would certainly have been an improvement for vessels out east .
Steam ships of cource had separate FD and ID fans for the boilers and another system to ventilate the engine room ; usually blowing right down on the plate level where one could sit and have a cup of tea in relative comfort ! My experience was that on steamers the plate temperature under the blower out lets was never below 140 F East of Suez . Boiler tops when blowing soot was another adventure I would prefer to forget.


----------



## sindbaad (Mar 6, 2013)

Derek Roger said:


> On a more serious note ; modern ships operating in tropical waters tend to have air conditioned control rooms and workshops . Two of my ships had that feature in the late 1960,s
> . Plus a properly designed engine room ventilation system allowing for all combustion air requirements plus an additional requirement for radiated heat removal .
> 
> With regard to sound that can also be accomodated during design by shock mounts on some equipment ; adequate insulation on the exhausts ( which also helps reduce the the heat loss into the machinery space ) In the case of some naval vessels particularily mine sweepers additional sound insulation can be provided by enclosures insulated with a lead based compound ( "sound down " being a common product )
> ...


Yeah I visited one ship few months back and the engine room was very cool. The ship belonged to Ukraine.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

One rather simple thing I thougbht of (although fraught if one has over-energetic washing of vent/intakes) is to duct the cooling outlet of large IP x3/drip proof machines directly to the open deck.

(Might also be able to save on some ventillation power as machine would induce air into the space itself)


----------

